# Instinct  - Einzelteile Steckachse Hinterrad



## d33jay (29. März 2019)

Hallo Gemeinde,

hat jemand eine Explosionszeichnung von der Steckachse hinten? Habe heute auf Tubless umgerüstet. Dabei ist mir eine kleine U-Scheibe runtergefallen und ich kann nicht erkennen woher die gekommen ist.

Hat jemand eine Explosionszeichnung z.B. aus einem Ersatzteilekatalog?

EDIT: habe das benötigte Dokument gefunden. Hat sich erledigt.

LG, d33jay


----------



## Amokles (2. April 2019)

Kannst du sie hier posten um zukünftig Suchenden zu helfen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## d33jay (2. April 2019)

Hallo Amokles,

hier der Link zu den von BikeAction veröffentlichten Dokumenten https://www.bikeaction.de/service/techgarage/

und Hier die von Chris Sports
https://www.chrissports.ch/en-us/rockymountain_techinfos

LG, d33jay


----------

